# Occupations that may be removed for 2014-15!!



## SeekingPR (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Here is the recommendation made by AWPA to remove certain occupations from the SOL list for 2014-15.It reads as below:
==============================================
AWPA has flagged a number of occupations which were borderline in terms of their inclusion on the SOL. These occupations may be removed in future years subject to monitoring of the labour market, education and migration data and evidence from stakeholders in relation to future oversupply issues, migration outcomes and areas of specific need.
==================================================
Complete list of flagged occupations can be viewed at following link.

Flagged Occupations


Like the post if you think this is something crucial and you were not aware of 

Cheers


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

SeekingPR said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Here is the recommendation made by AWPA to remove certain occupations from the SOL list for 2014-15.It reads as below:
> ==============================================
> ...


Not a good news for IT guys !!!


----------



## chennaiguy (Nov 13, 2013)

It seem there is no issue if we have already submitted our visa application before that particular occupation is removed from the SOL in the revised list. 

Source: *REMOVED BY MODERATOR *Forum Rules

"If you are concerned that your occupation may be removed in July 2014, you need to aim to ensure that your application is submitted before 1 July 2014."


----------



## ahmed84 (Apr 3, 2013)

If I remember correctly, last year they were flagged as well but they stayed.


----------



## chennaiguy (Nov 13, 2013)

ahmed84 said:


> If I remember correctly, last year they were flagged as well but they stayed.


Wish it happens again...

But scary as well cause If it is flagged back to back years then it sounds like the awpa is not happy with the last year trend. Wish I am completely wrong.


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hopefully it will continue next year too. Refer the document - SOL 2014 submission.
(Google the keyword - "sol 2014 submission + Australia acs" , you will get the PDF)

Given the focus of the Skilled Occupation List in the medium to longer term, the ACS believes the following occupations should be added to the SOL because of the ANZSCO specialisations and alternative titles included in brackets: 

• 261312 Developer Programmer (Applications Developer, ICT Developer, and ICT Programmer) 
• 263113 Network Analyst (Network Designer, Network Strategist, Network Consultant, Network Architect) 
• 263212 ICT Support Engineer (Support Architect) 

With the proliferation of multiple devices, and multiple platforms being introduced into ICT Infrastructure, there will also be required high level skills in ICT Security and hence 262112 should also be included. 
These four ANZSCO occupation codes are all level 1 skills, and consistent with the forecasted higher level ICT skills identified in AWPA's ICT workforce study published July 2013. 
Current ICT job roles contained in the SOL continue to have strong predicted growth and should be maintained. These are: 
• 261311 Analyst Programmer – 9.3% future growth 
• 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer – 11.7% future growth 
• 261312 Developer Programmer – 9.3% future growth 
• 261111 ICT Business Analyst – 13.2% future growth 
• 261313 Software Engineer – 9.3% future growth 
• 261112 System Analyst – 13.2% future growth


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

ahmed84 said:


> If I remember correctly, last year they were flagged as well but they stayed.


One of my close family members are planning to apply soon. Hopefully, they remain in SOL this year as well.


----------



## ahmed84 (Apr 3, 2013)

They are flagged for monitoring long term trends in the market and not for immediate removal.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

ahmed84 said:


> They are flagged for monitoring long term trends in the market and not for immediate removal.


I agree. It is highly unlikely these occupations will be completely removed. However, there is a chance that occupation ceiling could be changed/adjusted.


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

AncientGlory said:


> I agree. It is highly unlikely these occupations will be completely removed. However, there is a chance that occupation ceiling could be changed/adjusted.


I agree. They can't just close it off in an instant. If they're going to cut it off, most likely they'd do it gradually to keep a constant supply. Better over supply than shortage


----------



## amitnm1991 (Nov 5, 2013)

Why isn't the new list up already!


I need BA to be up for 1 more year, I hope it doesn't get removed!


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Very disappointing to see Civil Engineering in the list!


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

guys chill
some occupations can be removed
some new occupations can be added

Anyway Business Analyst, System Analyst these are really general job titles and I believe you can always apply for another occupation.

I really dont believe anyone who applied for ACS assessment does purely Business Analyst role, in these days you have many different roles in your career which can easily fit to other occupations.

Even in my case I had at least 2 or 3 different occupations which nearly all of them were related to what I was doing.


----------



## amitnm1991 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hunter85 said:


> guys chill
> some occupations can be removed
> some new occupations can be added
> 
> ...


That's true.

However, if the complete ICT sector is removed from SOL, then what?


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

Well if you so want to move to australia change career path or find a partner who has an occupation which they need :rofl:



amitnm1991 said:


> That's true.
> 
> However, if the complete ICT sector is removed from SOL, then what?


----------



## amitnm1991 (Nov 5, 2013)

I am still supprised why immigration has not released their annual SOL.

I sure hope that ICT does not get removed this time around, otherwise, all my efforts are going down the drain


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

amitnm1991 said:


> I am still supprised why immigration has not released their annual SOL.
> 
> I sure hope that ICT does not get removed this time around, otherwise, all my efforts are going down the drain


It is highly unlikely. Relax.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

tipzstamatic said:


> I agree. They can't just close it off in an instant. If they're going to cut it off, most likely they'd do it gradually to keep a constant supply. Better over supply than shortage



As per my understanding, they wont close it on one go, but they can reduce the number of applications in the category. 
I was checking for the no. of jobs vs number of applicants available. There seems to be no shortage of skills in Australia now in 2613 and 2631 category. The reason they have given for rejection in any skill job is under-experience and lack of communication.


----------



## sudheer51 (May 5, 2014)

chennaiguy said:


> It seem there is no issue if we have already submitted our visa application before that particular occupation is removed from the SOL in the revised list.
> 
> Source: *REMOVED BY MODERATOR *Forum Rules
> 
> "If you are concerned that your occupation may be removed in July 2014, you need to aim to ensure that your application is submitted before 1 July 2014."



July 1st, 2014 rules may remove some occupations from the SOL.
If I submit for ACS evaluation before July 1st, 2014 is it ok? Am I safe?

This removal of skill from SOL just affects the ACS evaluation right (the starting phase)?
Once I have submitted for ACS evaluation, I hope I am safe ? 

Please confirm me this as I am planning to go for ACS evaluation next month


----------



## savioanbu (Sep 12, 2013)

sudheer51 said:


> July 1st, 2014 rules may remove some occupations from the SOL.
> If I submit for ACS evaluation before July 1st, 2014 is it ok? Am I safe?
> 
> This removal of skill from SOL just affects the ACS evaluation right (the starting phase)?
> ...



Hi Sudheer,

You become immune to SOL changes only after you have received an invite.. any phase before that is vulnerable to impact from any change to the list.

Best Regards,
Savio


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

sudheer51 said:


> July 1st, 2014 rules may remove some occupations from the SOL.
> If I submit for ACS evaluation before July 1st, 2014 is it ok? Am I safe?
> 
> This removal of skill from SOL just affects the ACS evaluation right (the starting phase)?
> ...


One can only be safe if they get and invite before July 1st. I am afraid in your case if you apply now, you'll get ACS report 3 months later so only then you would be able to file EOI.


----------



## sudheer51 (May 5, 2014)

sssagi said:


> One can only be safe if they get and invite before July 1st. I am afraid in your case if you apply now, you'll get ACS report 3 months later so only then you would be able to file EOI.


OK then I'll wait for the new SOL lost then... What are the chances of removal of 261313 (software engineer) from SOL this time?


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

There is no shortage of IT skills in Australia. Infact it is a plenty here. However they wont stop taking IT guys because it is a easy money making for them. I went for a social gathering here in Sydney. Before i introduce myself , the person jokingly said. '' dont tell me you are from IT"...


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi 

is 261314 software tester also in danger


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

sudheer51 said:


> OK then I'll wait for the new SOL lost then... What are the chances of removal of 261313 (software engineer) from SOL this time?


NOBODY knows this for sure... all can guess only - but it is already 2nd week - just 7-10 more days and new SOL would be out...

I heard somewhere that in the last year SOL was released in 1st week of June of only... although all will be in effect from 1st July 2014


----------



## idad (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm really worried what will happen next migration year... I really hope that Software Engineer won't be removed!


----------



## yarsatya (May 9, 2014)

idad said:


> I'm really worried what will happen next migration year... I really hope that Software Engineer won't be removed!


I second that idad...


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

All speculation so I've changed the dramatic thread title! 

Some of these so called flagged occupations have been so since 2009 and have still been on the sol each year


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

_shel said:


> All speculation so I've changed the dramatic thread title!
> 
> Some of these so called flagged occupations have been so since 2009 and have still been on the sol each year


Off-topic:

Shel, the Australian Flag contains UK flag :yo: :yo:

I feel, you must not be finding living in Australia/rules much different from the UK :yo: 

I read about UK flag now in the Wikipedia :yo: its called Union Flag and also called Union Jack :yo: I feel proud to be part of Australia    :rain::smow::yield::car:

Shel why you don't live now in the Australia  When you coming back :yo:


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

_shel said:


> All speculation so I've changed the dramatic thread title!
> 
> Some of these so called flagged occupations have been so since 2009 and have still been on the sol each year


Hi Shel

why not close the thread?

not at all finger pointing to anyone but these sort of threads only spread rumor rather than actual valuable information dissemination


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

jre05 said:


> Off-topic:
> 
> Shel, the Australian Flag contains UK flag :yo: :yo:
> 
> ...


 I personally do not like the union flag. It has been hijacked since I was a small child by far right groups that hate people like me! The individual flags are great and dont have the same connection with the likes of the B N P and others that want to spread hate. 

Long story as to why we are not there. Shortened version, spent all (huge amount) of our cash last time, son with autism now! Am applying for offshore citizenship so we still have that option later. 



mainak said:


> Hi Shel
> 
> why not close the thread?
> 
> not at all finger pointing to anyone but these sort of threads only spread rumor rather than actual valuable information dissemination


 Could do, agree it simply spreads rumours. Best imo to keep posting to remind people they are just rumours than shutting without people knowing that?


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

_shel said:


> All speculation so I've changed the dramatic thread title!
> 
> Some of these so called flagged occupations have been so since 2009 and have still been on the sol each year


I got tired of saying this over and over. Now I just let people panic and have their little fun .


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

_shel said:


> I personally do not like the union flag. It has been hijacked since I was a small child by far right groups that hate people like me! The individual flags are great and dont have the same connection with the likes of the B N P and others that want to spread hate.
> 
> Long story as to why we are not there. Shortened version, spent all (huge amount) of our cash last time, son with autism now! Am applying for offshore citizenship so we still have that option later.
> 
> ...


Ok Shel, I look forward for your visit back to Australia :yo:


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

_shel said:


> Long story as to why we are not there. Shortened version, spent all (huge amount) of our cash last time, son with autism now! Am applying for offshore citizenship so we still have that option later.


Sorry to hear that..


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

_shel said:


> I personally do not like the union flag. It has been hijacked since I was a small child by far right groups that hate people like me! The individual flags are great and dont have the same connection with the likes of the B N P and others that want to spread hate.
> 
> Long story as to why we are not there. Shortened version, spent all (huge amount) of our cash last time, son with autism now! Am applying for offshore citizenship so we still have that option later.
> 
> ...


Sorry Shel to hear about your child, I didn't know the meaning of the word "autism " and really didn't cared to look at dictionary when writing my last post here as I was at other stuff in my desk and thought to look later in dictionary. Now when someone felt sorry for your post, I then read again and know from dictionary that it is a disorder. I am sorry to hear that.

You all are in my prayers and soon your son will recover


----------



## Eugene_ (May 28, 2014)

SeekingPR said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Here is the recommendation made by AWPA to remove certain occupations from the SOL list for 2014-15.It reads as below:
> ==============================================
> ...



Chefs, Bricklayers, Wall and Floor Tilers are to be added to the Skilled Occupation List from 1st July 2014, in commencement with the new 2014/2015 migration year.

The total cap of the migration program will still remain the same at 43,990 places and therefore places for these new occupations means there will be a reduction in places for all the remaining occupations.

Also, the existing occupations on the SOL are to remain. This means that Accountants are still on the list despite previous rumours of removal.
Addition of New Occupations to SOL on July 1st 2014 | Move Migration


----------

